
Show HN: Bitsms – Send Bitcoin Offline via SMS - gge
https://bitsms.org/
======
gge
Hi, I’m the creator of [https://bitsms.org/](https://bitsms.org/) a Bitcoin to
SMS relay that allows you to use Bitcoin without an Internet connection. This
is useful in areas with cellular infrastructure but no internet infrastructure
or when using a cellular plan that doesn’t have Internet.

Bitsms doesn’t act as a wallet or store your private keys, instead you sign
transactions in your own wallet and broadcast it through Bitsms.

